# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Mandolin Archive - Lloyd Loar signed F5 Mandolin 73984

## NewsFetcher

Mandolin Archive Lloyd Loar signed F5 Mandolin 73984


         A new record has been added to the       Mandolin Archive:       
*(1923) F5 Mandolin 73984* 
       Side-bound, one replacement tuner button.        
*Categories this instrument is a member of*

 Side-facing binding Green-lined hardshell case



See new record...

----------


## evanreilly

There should be another Archive category for this one: High Lust quotient.

----------


## Glassweb

and yet another one rises from the closet... exciting stuff! this is what it's all about sport fans... i bet Skaggs will be after this'un...

----------

